
That Buzzing Sound - mqt
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/02/09/090209fa_fact_groopman
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I found the article interesting - thank you - but I'm a little confused as to
why it's here on Hacker News. I'm comparatively new here - 75 days - and I'm
frequently perplexed by the choices of articles.

You've been around 10x longer than I, and have much more karma. Why is this of
relevance to hackers?

Please help me to understand.

~~~
mqt
I think the Hacker News Guidelines provides the best answer to your question:

    
    
        On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than
        hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be:
        anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

